# 2012 Les Paul Standard Plus Koa Top - $2000 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I know..,
I was grabbing my car keys with one hand and messaging him with the other. Then I read the description.








2012 Les Paul Standard Premium with Koa top | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


This is a gorgeous Koa top Les Paul Premium that sounds, plays and looks incredible. Its wired so pulling the pots splits both coils, puts the pickups out of phase and sends the bridge pickup straight to the output jack. I had the neck reshaped on it. I couldn't come to terms with the...




www.kijiji.ca




































And I’m curious about that dark area, behind the nut.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Probably still a steal at $2k.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I would still check it out. Great looking guitar


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Koa makes me all tingly in my swimsuit area. 😯


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice LP even with the reshape. 2K is a player price.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Does nothing for me.


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

It also looks like it’s had a headstock break repaired. Look how dark the back of the neck is around the nut area.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

powrshftr said:


> It also looks like it’s had a headstock break repaired. Look how dark the back of the neck is around the nut area.


Exactly what I was getting at, just above that photo.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> Exactly what I was getting at, just above that photo.


Im no expert but could it be simply the transition between the old finish and new finish on the neck ?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm ok with people doing bad wiring, making questionable pickguard choices, changing tuners - but I draw the line at someone hogging wood off the neck. It almost looks like he tapered it in reverse. And why post four photos from a Sweetwater ad? I'll tell you why - this guitar is a piece of shit at any price. He murdered it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> I'm ok with people doing bad wiring, making questionable pickguard choices, changing tuners - but I draw the line at someone hogging wood off the neck. It almost looks like he tapered it in reverse. And why post four photos from a Sweetwater ad? I'll tell you why - this guitar is a piece of shit at any price. He murdered it.


To be fair, it actually _IS_ the guitar in the Sweetwater ad.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> To be fair, it actually _IS_ the guitar in the Sweetwater ad.


Great so we know what it looked like when he bought it. What's the worst that could have happened since then? Oh yeah, some dumb shit "professionally" sanded down the neck.

His one current shot of the top is at a weird angle and different fr.om the Sweetwater ad shots. And no shots of the back - he was taking the pictures anyway, why not post current ones. I stand by "piece of shit"


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> To be fair, it actually _IS_ the guitar in the Sweetwater ad.


What I meant to say was "You should buy that quick". See how supportive I am.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

i think he had the neck reshaped after it was snapped off and reset.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> Does nothing for me.


Oh, yes it does.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Stittsville, eh?...

I like Koa.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I like Koa.
[/QUOTE]
Rhymes witn Jason Mamoa🧜🏽‍♂️


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I like Koa.


Rhymes witn Jason Mamoa🧜🏽‍♂️
[/QUOTE]

yepperoni


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Pedro-x said:


> i think he had the neck reshaped after it was snapped off and reset.


My thoughts too given the odd colour on the back of the neck


----------



## wghall (Sep 22, 2006)

Guitar still hasn’t moved…….


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

wghall said:


> Guitar still hasn’t moved…….


Still hasn't completely transitioned from "piece of shit". This guitar needs counselling.


----------

